# Bike riding with your golden?



## jacksilas (May 26, 2013)

Does anyone ride their bike with their dog alongside???
((obviously I mean in a controlled and proper manner where the dog's running is controlled/limited and it is NOT allowed to pull the bike along!!!))

Thing is, I saw this contraption that you attach to the rear axel of your bike which you then attach to your pup's harness. It apparently keeps pup safe (far enough from the wheels) and is obviously intended to keep your hands on the wheel so to speak . . . (although I imagine one would want to use a harness for the contraption, not collar, and maybe attach another leash to the collar and secure it elsewhere on the bike as a safety net. . .)

When he was a baby I took Jack for walks (with me walking) beside my bike just to add another socialization tool, but it has made him LOVE bikes.
I have also walked him beside me with me on the bike just pushing along on the ground, not using pedals. He is very happy doing this and smiles up at me. However, I don't want to run the risk of him darting in front of the bike at a squirrel or something and knocking us over and hurting himself. . . 

Anyway, just wondering if anyone has any thoughts. . . .


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I ride mountain bikes and road bikes. Once my dogs have reached maturity we go mountain biking in the woods behind my home where they run free.

I asked a few bike places about riding with my dogs attached and they ALL vehemently opposed the idea on several levels: Dogs getting tangled and hurt, dogs bolting (scared or in prey drive) resulting in rider being hurt or bike being damaged. Dogs becoming prey for other dogs and not being able to get away from the attacking dog.

And the ever present danger of over doing it with your dog. I know on my road bike I love going well over 20mph which is way too fast for dogs.

That being said, there are a few people in my area who road work their dogs at dog shows using a bike. The dogs are on a leash and the riders are very careful that their dogs are at a medium pace and not on pavement. Another mountain biker I know takes his dog along on bike trail rides but uses a leash so it can be dropped quickly in case it is needed. But they are riding for the sake of their dogs and not exclusively for their own enjoyment and their dogs are under constant supervision.


----------



## jacksilas (May 26, 2013)

Ok. Thank you.

I was thinking of it as a thing just for him, at a slow speed, not for me, at a regular speed. 

I actually like the idea of finding a place in the country to ride, just us, with him running free. 

Meantime, I am toying with the idea of city bike paths at 5:30am, before the rest of the world is using them. . . 

But his safety and not over-doing it is my main concern.


----------



## jacksilas (May 26, 2013)

anyone else???


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

I used to with my previous Golden, Lucky. He was off leash through and stayed right by my side. 

I did prefer roller blading though. I could catch a ride from him up hills with the use of a harness on him


----------



## Mango (Jul 26, 2013)

Here where I live, it's somehow usual to see owners biking along with their dogs, but they don't have them attached to something, they just grabbed the leash and go on a very moderate speed. It helps that we have bike roads as well. I am interested in doing it as well, after all Mango needs lots of exercise (we live in a very small apartment). Still have my doubts, because sometimes she is so wild and pulls a lot. Perhaps when she is older.


----------



## anguilla1980 (Aug 13, 2013)

I did this for years and years with my golden, Dundee. Sometimes with a loose leash, other times with nothing. We used to ride for miles and miles everyday. Stopping at natural springs for a break in the shade and some water. Be sure you carry a water bottle big enough to share! This is one of those times where u do not want to use a choker if you do have him on a leash.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Aside from speed be careful of not overdoing it in distance. Going 10 miles on a bike for a person is pretty easy. Not so for many dogs


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jul 6, 2008)

I have the Walky Dog bike attachment. Now Riley is very well trained/behaved so riding with him is easy. I do prefer to have him off leash when we bike but around my neighborhood he is on the Walky Dog. I use it with a harness and I put a leash on his collar for extra control. When biking him on the pavement we only do one loop around which is about a mile. He usually is at a brisk trot.


----------



## jacksilas (May 26, 2013)

Thank you for the replies.

I bought the thing and it is easy, easy. Jack enjoys it and smiles up at me as we trot along (I use his harness and have leash/collar on as well for back up just in case the thing breaks). I can grab the leash for extra control if needed, but mostly it is great because I can keep my hands on the 'wheel' without worrying about getting pulled.

So far we stick to mostly early mornings before the rest of the world is up so he can take time to get used to it and I can work toward teaching him to ignore other dogs while we are trotting. We go quite slowly with only a couple of short runs (he would love to run more, but I am over-careful). We also don't do any great distance yet.

Basically he trots at a faster-than-walking speed, but runs WAY less than if he is running and playing with other dogs. . . 

I put a little container for treats on my handle bars because he forgot how to sit at stop signs (as he does when we walk). And he gets the bottle holder on my bike for his water bottle . . .


----------



## stealle (Nov 12, 2012)

jacksilas said:


> Thank you for the replies.
> 
> I bought the thing and it is easy, easy.


Which "thing" did you buy? I'm considering the Walky Dog Plus and the Bike Tow Leash. I really like the looks of the Bike Tow Leash, but it's pricey. 

I think Ollie would love this! Can't wait till it warms up a little so I can give it a try. I've watched quite a few videos and read a bunch of real user reviews for these two I mentioned. Sounds like they a waaay safer than trying to control your dog on a bike with a leash alone. I can speak from experience on that one. I've tried is a couple times with Ollie last fall. He almost pulled me over both times. I'm done with that. Based on reviews, the Bike Tow Leash even keeps the biggest strongest dogs controlled. Dogs just intuitively stay in place, but if they do decide to pull even small riders stay balanced on the bike (I think they recommend the rider to be at least 20lbs more than the dog). Walky Dog Plus sounds good too.


----------



## Jaxmom (Oct 3, 2013)

I would love to ride with jax when he is older. We have tons of bike paths around here. Keep us updated as to what you decide and if you take him, how you find the best way to do it is.  Thanks for your post!


----------

